# Modifications to 6500 CT Rocket



## seagrit (Mar 23, 2008)

Have a 6500 CT Rocket - v spool.. no level wind model - looking for modification suggestions to get more distance out of it - not going to fish with it - just play in the field throwing it.


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

*Rocket*

Remove 5 of the brake blocks leaving 1.Remove your bearings,soak in lighter fluid,remove bearing shields and put 1 drop of yellow Rocket Fuel in each bearing.put some 12 pound mono on the spool


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

What mantriumph said plus check out Bills custom reels. He has bearing upgrades as well as magnetic side plates (center knobby) and new frames that will totally make that reel a casting percision machine.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm confused, Mud. Could you please explain to me how a different frame on an Abu reel will make it cast farther? Thanks.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Tighter steadier frame make for more precision spinning and better performance. Try loosening the nuts and screws on your current frame and throw it...now imagine a one piece solid frame for your parts to spin on..its just the difference in cast and machined metal....saltist vs saltiga or better yet ask Tommy or Bill


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Hmm, interesting...an '07 model CT Rocket...don't think I've ever seen one of those before. Seagrit, would you mind posting a picture of this reel? Does it have the light blue side plates and a black spool? Flat bar or Mk II CT frame?


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Still confused. As far as I can tell from looking inside an Abu 6500 CT, nothing moves when I cast with the exception of the spool bearings, and the spool itself. The two end plates of the reel support the shaft on which the spool bearing sit. 

The frame does nothing but encase the spool and the guts of the reel. If a machined frame uses the same endplates as the original reel, then the shaft is mounted exactly as it would be in the stock frame. 

From a mechanical standpoint, I can't see any function for a machined frame other than bling; same shaft, same bearings same spool, same shaft supports....

I guess I've never casted with my nuts loose...


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

well the QTC and ptech frames are meant for better spool grip

and no-flex frames.. for fishing.

other then that, they dont offer much other advantages, other then spool grip.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

There are those that will tell you that the QTC frames are stronger and flex less than a standard abu cage. I think that is probably the case, but have no engineering evidence to back that thought up.

My personal experience tells me that there isn't a tremendous difference in performance between a tricked out tournament abu with a factory cage and a tricked out abu with a QTC cage. They do sit a little lower and allow for a better grip. It does make for a more solid "feeling" reel and _*if*_ that gives you just a tad more confidence then it is worth the cost of admission in my book.

And the BLING factor is very high....  

Tommy


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

the bling factor equals the cost of a second reel. tehehheh


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

He may be referring to the Chrome Rocket,AK


----------



## seagrit (Mar 23, 2008)

*6500 CT Chrome Rocket*

Yes, MT it's a 6500 CT Chrome rocket. Got it a week ago and have been playing with it quite a bit. I'm an older guy who has always fished with and thrown squidders. Broke down and got a 525 mag and then the 6500. Strange thing is I'm finding I'm having more fun going to the field and throwing these things than surf fishing  . Best throw with the rocket has been 546' - 5 oz.. Just trying to work on form (plan on taking some lessons) and getting feedback on how to modify the reel once I get better at it. Love to fish ... weird that I'm having so much fun just throwing.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Ahh, I see. I got all excited thinking there was a new version of the CT Sports Rocket with the ridged light blue sideplates, black spool, chrome star wheel and Mk II CT frame 

The thing about aftermarket frames is that while they look fantastic, and are a good bit stronger, I doubt current "ultracast-type" Abu reels need it. The reason is that in an "ultracast-type" reel, the spool spins on a pair of inboard spool bearings (the pair of bearings are in the spool itself) while the spool spindle remains stationary. 

This means that as long as the spindle ends are fixed and the spool doesn't rub the frame, the average spin time for the spool will be the same regardless of what frame it's in. What this translates to is that although a QTC frame may hold the side plates more rigidly, it becomes a moot point due to the inboard spool bearings. Even if a frame flexes some, it still won't affect the spool spin speed unless there something interferring with the spool itself.

Now, this would be a whole different ball of wax if this were a fixed spindle type spool, like a Daiwa 7HT or an Abu 7xxx. In this type of reel, the position of the side plates in relation to the frame and spool would play a huge part.


----------



## seagrit (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanx everybody for the input. I'm not anywhere near the level where the frame will impact me. .. but I can understand the bit about oil, ceramics,and center knobby.. I'll be very pleased when I reach the level where I can achieve 600'. On a side note HOW do you guys overcome the mental aspect where the brain tells the muscles it's impossible to throw that far.. it's easy enough for me to disengage the brain if needs be.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

seagrit said:


> On a side note HOW do you guys overcome the mental aspect where the brain tells the muscles it's impossible to throw that far.. it's easy enough for me to disengage the brain if needs be.


Teach the brain to use better technique.... 



Seriuosly, you can only muscle a cast so far before you will run into the wall. From that point you have to learn a powercasting technique to continue to improve.

Tommy


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

The "feel" of the whole cast technique has really helped me out....guess what im saying is you know mid cast if its going to be a good one or bust and IMO thats where the surgery begins and breaking down every inch of the rotation, footing, swing, power, balance, violence...ya know the whole process


----------

